# Donald Trump and the rape of that beautiful part of Scotland



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Without Prejudice

He is just a pile of the most odious, obnoxious, egocentric American trash ever, and what he wants to do is a cardinal sin against nature's best. He's as ridiculous as the thatch on his head. Smart money my arse. He comes over as an expert flimflammer. Piss off back to cardboard city.

This is the opinion of my country folk friends


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe, I quite like him! :lol:

Saw the documentary about him last night - some rags to riches story. 

Saj


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> Joe, I quite like him! :lol:
> 
> Saw the documentary about him last night - some rags to riches story.
> 
> Saj


Hi Saj, long time no see.

He was half way there to start with. He had a father :wink: and the luck of a chancer.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe - I've been living it up out in Singapore 

That programme is on again tonight at 1120 on BBC2 for anyone who is interested.....then they can voice their opinion of Trump on here, see if they agree with Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> Joe - I've been living it up out in Singapore
> 
> That programme is on again tonight at 1120 on BBC2 for anyone who is interested.....then they can voice their opinion of Trump on here, see if they agree with Joe


OR you could check his background and roller coaster career on Wikipedia and check out the comments of dozens of commentators on the internet, not connected with the programme.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yay positivity ftw


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Or...that part of Aberdeenshire is lacking in employment opportunities other than oil and gas industry, and a development of this nature will help bring in much welcomed money and employment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

phope said:


> Or...that part of Aberdeenshire is lacking in employment opportunities other than oil and gas industry, and a development of this nature will help bring in much welcomed money and employment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there phope

That's true of a lot of situations where development takes place. It's just sad that the cost to the environment is so high and lets not forget that the lives and property of the people who already occupy this area will be trampled upon. It's quite possible that a lot, if not most of the jobs connected with this complex will be taken up by cheap immigrant labour, following the current employment trends. I hope not.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> Joe - I've been living it up out in Singapore
> 
> That programme is on again tonight at 1120 on BBC2 for anyone who is interested.....then they can voice their opinion of Trump on here, see if they agree with Joe


Saj, if you want a chuckle read my PM to you :lol:

Joe


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

phope said:


> Or...that part of Aberdeenshire is lacking in employment opportunities other than oil and gas industry, and a development of this nature will help bring in much welcomed money and employment
> 
> The employment will go to poles,lithuainians,Romanians,Bulgarians,Spanish,French and Martians from the moon before the local people see it


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wul said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Or...that part of Aberdeenshire is lacking in employment opportunities other than oil and gas industry, and a development of this nature will help bring in much welcomed money and employment
> ...


Thank you wul. I didn't want to be so implicit for fear of political correctness. Donald is just the man to make cheap immigrant labour happen.

Joe


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

TTCool said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


It's not just Donald trump,it's happening everywhere.I work as a shop fitter,we finished 5 shops in westfeild in London 2 years ago.there was 5000 men on the job at one point and 85% came from overseas.it's a cancer that is spreading through Britian to the point that when I come home I'm getting served by foreign labour in shops,and I,m not having the British don't want to work bull I know at least 4 guys that are desperate for work and can't get it.this country has been going downhill for a long time,and I reckon it all began when they opened the gates to the east.as for trump he,s only following the trend.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Wul

Immigration is a huge problem and has been out of control for a long time. Isn't Turkey the next one to join the EU? if they are next that would be a monumental immigration millstone and would cause problems in society, which it could do without.

Joe


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wul said:


> The employment will go to poles,lithuainians,Romanians,Bulgarians,Spanish,French and Martians from the moon before the local people see it


Does that tell you anything about the local people's willingness to seek (and hold down) gainful employment?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > The employment will go to poles,lithuainians,Romanians,Bulgarians,Spanish,French and Martians from the moon before the local people see it
> ...


You couldn't make it up!!!1!!

Oh... hang on...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

_Any _golf course _anywhere_ is a manufactured and contrived rape of the indigenous landscape, in the terms of the original poster.

So. who invented golf and takes the credit every time and is also more than happy to live of all the proceedings and spin offs? (obviously: Scotland) So, who really cares that some vulgar wealthy septic takes it 'back home'?

Not I. Ghastly game for ghastly people who, in the main, care not one iota, for the landscape (otherwise golf courses would not exist) as long as NIMBY.

Moral: don't export it unless you can stand to have it reimported, possibly with less style and pananche, and possibly with boatloads more vulgarity

Karma.

ps. Who it employs is irrelevant in so far as, that it will always be the cheapest available employed for any given job. Are our people the cheapest?
PPS. never forget that it was Ivana Trump who coined the phrase, "Taxes, isn't that just for the Little People?"


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > The employment will go to poles,lithuainians,Romanians,Bulgarians,Spanish,French and Martians from the moon before the local people see it
> ...


Jampott is correct, the people who want the jobs will get them, people who don't will shirk it at any opportunity, IMO it is going to be a massive economy boost to the area and Scotland in general. Any investment that is brought into the UK at the moment should be welcomed with open arms, just because a brash Yank (who happens to be half Scottish) is doing it makes no difference.



garyc said:


> Ghastly game for ghastly people who, in the main, care not one iota, for the landscape (otherwise golf courses would not exist) as long as NIMBY.


Biblically stupid statement. Golf is a very environmentally friendly sport, it maintains greenbelt, increases tree plantation and provides cheap drinks to the members.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

With regard to foreign workers taking 'our' jobs. A good proportion of immigrant workers, legal or otherwise, may very well be happy to be underpaid, overworked, under valued, encouraged to be paid cash in hand, (tax evasion re both the employed and the employer) and denied the protection of employment law.

*These are the vagaries of unscrupulous employers taking advantage of too much immigration.* It must be the case that Mr Pole is fleeing even worse conditions in his own country. They come to this country for particular reasons, some of which are connected with handouts denied to our own. They don't come here for the weather.

*It's not a simple case of 'our' people being work shy*. Would you be happy with Mr Pole's predicament? Because that's what you could be getting into if you were to cow down to the elitist opinion of those of us who are comfortably off and are happy to scoff at a section of its indigenous population. Employers nearly always reduce the plight of its workers to its lowest common denominator (low pay), given the chance. If someone comes from a country where the working conditions and pay are worse than here, then it is obvious he will choose to work here.

*It is abundantly clear that immigrant labour is cheap and that's why they are employed in preference to our own workforce. *

Joe


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTCool said:


> It is abundantly clear that immigrant labour is cheap and that's why they are employed in preference to our own workforce.


Why is immigrant labour cheap?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > It is abundantly clear that immigrant labour is cheap and that's why they are employed in preference to our own workforce.
> ...


Because they are prepared to accept the unacceptable. That sets the level and employers know this. That's what I've gleaned from expert commentators whose job it is to report on such things.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

"Accept the unacceptable"??? That doesn't mean anything. Try again.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> "Accept the unacceptable"??? That doesn't mean anything. Try again.


It means what is says so far as I'm concerned. It is generally reported that they are prepared to accept what is on offer regardless of whether it is below what they are worth and deserve. That is unacceptable in a fair society, hence the wording.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > "Accept the unacceptable"??? That doesn't mean anything. Try again.
> ...


Iv had more than my fair share of dealings with foreign workers.In my opinion Joe is 100% right.the majority of these workers come over with no qualifications what so ever and walk straight on to a building site to get a job,they will lie about previous experience,and they will work for less money than anybody else in that trade.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > "Accept the unacceptable"??? That doesn't mean anything. Try again.
> ...


So, that you mean is they are willing to accept what some other people (your arbitrarily named and completely undefined 'fair society') aren't... Which, as I said, means nothing - *You* might be willing to accept what *I'm* not, but that doesn't actually mean anything. It doesn't suddenly create a universal minimum of what people can or should accept.

The employment market is like any other. I bet you don't mind market forces when it allows you to charge a decent amount for your time... You'll only be bitching about it when it prices you out (or for some strange reason, when it favours foreigners).


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Spandex said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Spandex,what about all the builders that can't get work for all these foreigners that are working for peanuts?these guys are struggling to feed families whilst mr foreigner is staying in a house with ten mates paying minimum rent and sending most of his money back to his homeland????


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wul said:


> Spandex,what about all the builders that can't get work for all these foreigners that are working for peanuts?these guys are struggling to feed families whilst mr foreigner is staying in a house with ten mates paying minimum rent and sending most of his money back to his homeland????


I like the imaginative picture you paint... Good old fashioned hard working brits... Struggling to feed their good old fashioned british families... Dirty foreigner comes in and steals jobs from honest brits.

Let me get this straight. The foreign guys are willing to work for less (despite still having to deal with the same cost of living as the rest of us) and they're willing to live in worse conditions to enable them to send money home to their families? Who am I supposed to be feeling sorry for again?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Spandex said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex,what about all the builders that can't get work for all these foreigners that are working for peanuts?these guys are struggling to feed families whilst mr foreigner is staying in a house with ten mates paying minimum rent and sending most of his money back to his homeland????
> ...


 You polish by any chance? :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wul said:


> You polish by any chance? :?


No.

I'm sure for the right money you'd happily do jobs in other countries (or at least, if you turned them down it would be for family or logistical reasons, not because you disagree with the principal). It's always different when someone comes to 'your' country to do the same thing though, isn't it?

You don't mind a Scotsman coming to England to work do you? You probably don't even mind an Englishman coming to Scotland to work... So where do you draw the line? The French are ok, aren't they? The Spanish and Italians are fine... But Poles?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> The French are ok, aren't they?


Are they ?

Sorry, just trying to inject some levity into this thread 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The French are ok, aren't they?
> ...


Well, I was trying to pick near neighbours who aren't treated with disgust when they get a job here. I admit I may have gone too far by choosing the French.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie said:


> Sorry, just trying to inject some levity into this thread
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

My Christmas tree lights are not working, again. It happens every year. Bah, Bah and thrice Bah :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Spandex said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > You polish by any chance? :?
> ...


The difference is spandex I'm qualified at my job.iv done an apprenticeship,college,and night classes to do my job.you will find the majority of these foreigners have no qualifications what so ever for what they are doing.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just trying to inject some levity into this thread
> ...


Joe have you got a polish spark. :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wul said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Wul

Maybe my lights just need a Polish :lol:

Joe


----------

